# Where to develop film?



## Starv (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey all,

Where can a guy get a disposable camera or rolls of film developed here in Dubai?More specifically, near the Marina area. Do you think they do it in those little Kodak shops in the malls? 

TIA,
Starv


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Marina Mall by Waitrose.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

There is a Kodak shop in the Marina that will quite likely develop films. I'm not sure what the name of the building is but it's on the ground floor of the building between Dorrabay (building with the blue lights by the bridge, opposite Sheraton) and the Jewels.


----------

